
A Renaissance Artist-Engineer Icon – Vitruvian Man - Hooke
https://thonyc.wordpress.com/2017/04/05/a-renaissance-artist-engineer-icon-vitruvian-man/
======
Isamu
I never knew that in this drawing Leonardo was trying his hand at illustrating
a well-known passage from Vitruvius, thus the name.

Leonardo was interested in human proportions, and made a lot of notes of
comparative anatomy, motivated mostly I think by his interest in accurate
artistic depictions.

I have used the Vitruvian Man to remember that my arm-span is roughly the same
as my height, when it comes to estimating measurements.

------
wavefunction
I wonder if the submitter watched the same program last night on da Vinci that
I did...

It was quite interesting, especially because they persuasively showed
Vitruvian Man was likely developed in conjunction with a close friend and
collaborator de Ferrara.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitruvian_Man#Evidence_of_coll...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitruvian_Man#Evidence_of_collaboration)

